# Gentoo-Sources --> Kernel 2.4

## l3u

Ist euch schonmal folgendes aufgefallen?

 *Quote:*   

> erhome tobias # eix gentoo-sources
> 
> * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
> 
>      Available versions:  2.4.31-r1 2.4.32-r3 ~2.6.14-r7 2.6.15-r1 ~2.6.15-r7 ~2.6.15-r8 ~2.6.16 ~2.6.16-r1 ~2.6.16-r2 2.6.16-r3 ~2.6.16-r4 2.6.16-r5 2.6.16-r6 2.6.16-r7
> ...

 

----------

## schachti

Habe ich bisher nie drauf geachtet...

----------

## misterjack

 *Quote:*   

> jackserver mrjack # eix gentoo-sources
> 
> * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
> 
>      Available versions:  2.4.31-r1 2.4.32-r3 2.6.14-r7 2.6.15-r1 2.6.15-r7 2.6.15-r8 2.6.16 2.6.16-r1 2.6.16-r2 2.6.16-r3 2.6.16-r4 2.6.16-r5 2.6.16-r6 2.6.16-r7
> ...

 

hier stimmt's  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

libby kann es sein, das du das 2.4er profil auf der maschine aktiv hast?

----------

## Ampheus

Hast du in letzter Zeit mal 

```

update-eix

```

gemacht?

----------

## l3u

Nicht update-eix, dafür fast täglich eix-sync ;-)

Öhhh ... also das mit dem 2.4er Profil will ich an dieser Stelle nicht unbedingt ausschließen ... ist das was an mir vorbeigegangen? Hätt ich da damals (ist ja schon fast nicht mehr wahr, daß ich nen 2.4er Kernel hatte ;-) was tun sollen, was ich nicht getan habe?

----------

## hoschi

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile
```

----------

## l3u

```
tobias@erhome ~ $ ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48  2. Mär 17:25 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0
```

... und jetzt?

----------

## misterjack

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tobias@erhome ~ $ ls -l /etc/make.profile
> 
> ...

 

sollte aber so aussehen:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 47 27. Feb 19:57 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0/
```

das "../usr" erscheint mir etwas merkwürdig

----------

## l3u

Äh, man möge mich rügen, aber eine symbolischer Link in /etc auf ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0 und ein symbolischer Link in /etc auf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0 zeigen auf exakt die selbe Datei, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht komplett täusche!

----------

## hoschi

Das Denke ich auch, war von ihm wohl eine "Reflex-Reaktion". Erwartet habe ich allerdings auch eines eines dieser 2.4er-Profile.

----------

## misterjack

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Äh, man möge mich rügen, aber eine symbolischer Link in /etc auf ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0 und ein symbolischer Link in /etc auf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0 zeigen auf exakt die selbe Datei, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht komplett täusche!

 

stimmt, wahr ich etwas voreilig  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Okay, dann suchen wir doch mal nach der Ursache. Folgendes sagt emerge --search (MEIN GOTT IST DAS LAAANGSAAAM!!!):

```
erhome tobias # emerge --search gentoo-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.16-r7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 120,282 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2
```

Folgendes sagt eix (auch nach update-eix):

```
erhome tobias # eix gentoo-sources

* sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  2.4.31-r1 2.4.32-r3 ~2.6.14-r7 2.6.15-r1 ~2.6.15-r7 ~2.6.15-r8 ~2.6.16 ~2.6.16-r1 ~2.6.16-r2 2.6.16-r3 ~2.6.16-r4 2.6.16-r5 2.6.16-r6 2.6.16-r7

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.4 kernel tree

Found 1 matches
```

Folgerung: Bug in eix?!

----------

## Hilefoks

steh ich auf dem Schlauch? 2.6.16-r7 ist doch nicht maskiert, auch nicht in der Ausgabe von eix nicht!?

----------

## l3u

Ist es nicht, nein ... aber ich kann hier sowieso nur an der technischen Diskussion teilnehmen, weil ich von jeher die vanilla-sources benutze ;-)

----------

## Hilefoks

Ah, - jetzt weiß ich auch worum es geht. Sorry - hatte die Fragestellung nicht verstanden.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Folgerung: Bug in eix?!

 

Wenn du dir mal die Beschreibung von der gentoo-sources im ebuild anschaust sollte das erklären.

```

DESCRIPTION="Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the ${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR} kernel tree"
```

Entweder es wird eine extra Kategorie für den 2.4 und 2.6 unter "/usr/portage/sys-kernel/" angelegt oder die Beschreibung 

geändert. Ich denke mal das eix die Beschreibung nimmt vom ersten ebuild was es unter gentoo-sources findet.

MfG

----------

## l3u

Also ein Bug. Weil eix sollte ja schließlich das selbe Ergebnis liefern wie emerge --search. Sollte man denen vielleicht mal sagen ...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also ein Bug. Weil eix sollte ja schließlich das selbe Ergebnis liefern wie emerge --search. Sollte man denen vielleicht mal sagen ...

 

Ob das ein bug ist darüber kann man auch streiten. Deine Ausgabe von eix aus deine anfangspost trifft doch

für Kernel 2.4.31-r1 2.4.32-r3 zu  :Wink: . Meine Meinung ist die Beschreibung im ebuild falsch.

MfG

----------

## misterjack

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du dir mal die Beschreibung von der gentoo-sources im ebuild anschaust sollte das erklären.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

auf den punkt getroffen, so teilte es mir vorhin im IRC der derzeitige eix-maintainer mit:

 *Quote:*   

> <appro> misterjack: also aufgefallen ist mir das schon .. bzw ich weiss das die information eingedampft wird
> 
> <appro> misterjack: aber der fuchur hats auf den kopf getroffen

 

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also ein Bug. Weil eix sollte ja schließlich das selbe Ergebnis liefern wie emerge --search. Sollte man denen vielleicht mal sagen ...

 

nein. eix besitzt ja seinen eigenen cache und nimmt nicht die grundlage des portage-caches. bei jedem einsatz von update-eix jede beschreibung neu hinzugekommener gentoo-sourcen oder anderer pakete (man erinnere sich, gentoo-sourcen waren lediglich mal das paket für die 2.4er Kernel-Versionen) zu prüfen würde den vorgang unnötig ausbremsen. Ich schätze, nach dem löschen von /var/cache/eix und ein anschließendes update-eix würde dann 2.6 anstatt 2.4 dastehen  :Wink: 

im endeffekt treten veränderungen in der beschreibungen selten auf, sodass es sich nicht lohnt, jedes mal die beschreibung zu prüfen.

----------

## l3u

Auch löschen hilft nix:

```
erhome tobias # rm /var/cache/eix

erhome tobias # update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) from scratch ..

[0] /usr/portage/ (cache: cdb)

     Reading 100%

[1] /usr/portage-overlays/local (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Database contains 11033 packages in 147 categories.

erhome tobias # eix gentoo-sources

* sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  2.4.31-r1 2.4.32-r3 ~2.6.14-r7 2.6.15-r1 ~2.6.15-r7 ~2.6.15-r8 ~2.6.16 ~2.6.16-r1 ~2.6.16-r2 2.6.16-r3 ~2.6.16-r4 2.6.16-r5 2.6.16-r6 2.6.16-r7

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.4 kernel tree

Found 1 matches
```

----------

## hoschi

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ist es nicht, nein ... aber ich kann hier sowieso nur an der technischen Diskussion teilnehmen, weil ich von jeher die vanilla-sources benutze 

 

Cool, ich bin nicht alleine  :Surprised: 

Loesungsvorschlag: Portage 2.1 benuetzen, ich weiss nicht wie schnell eix ist, aber Portage sich zumindest gebessert.

----------

## l3u

Probier's mal aus, danach willst du nie wieder emerge --search eingeben ;-)

----------

